# Ocellaris



## FishFace (Jan 5, 2008)

Who came up with the word Ocellaris? and what does it mean for that matter? I have seen the ocellaris clown, the bennyius ocellaris, exc. and i know it's latin, but i cant find any more info on the meaning? any help would be appreciated. -thanks


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Ocellaris is derived from the Greek or Latin for striped.


----------

